

There's too much stuff ... time for a cultural diet - ableal
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/oct/05/charlie-brooker-cultural-diet

======
allenp
This is like an obese person complaining that the number of options of
different foods to eat is making them fat, so we should cut it down to just
one type of food. I don't see how having only 3 TV channels is going to allow
them to watch less TV. If the ability to make decisions about what media to
consume is the problem, well, there are a lot of web sites that try to help
with that.

------
ableal
In a "ridentem dicere verum" vein. The previous week's PC/Mac bashing was also
amusing:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/sep/28/charlie-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/sep/28/charlie-
brooker-microsoft-mac-windows)

